# Ray Hanna - 28 August 1928 - 2 December 2005



## v2 (Dec 3, 2005)

The most known warbirds pilot is dead...  

http://www.ofmc.co.uk/

http://www.tigersquadron.org/


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2005)

I looked at his obit on "http://www.ofmc.co.uk/"

I cant believe he flew a Spit UNDER a bridge! WOW!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 3, 2005)

Holy CRAP! Seeing the pic of the Spit under the bridge is amazing. So long Ray, and godspeed!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Holy CRAP!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

what an amazing career, he sounds an incredible guy........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

ok i have no idea what i did with my posting up there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

You meant to edit it and clicked the quote button instead of the edit button.

Rest well, Ray


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## ollieholmes (Dec 10, 2005)

He will be sorely missed by many. Many people like me have got hooked on aviation watching his displays. I only once met him, a passing hello in the hanger at Duxford.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2005)

What a terrible loss of a great man...


----------

